# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  kam nevoj per ni ndihmes per winbox

## semi571

kush din me tregoj per password ne winbox e kum haru passwordin esht met automatik per te hy ne winbox. Si muj te gjej passwordin ne winbox ka donje njeri qete mendihmon.

Ju pershedes

----------


## Aldi1

kur hap winbox tek dritarja fillestare qe te thote me cilen ip ose mac deshiron me u lidh ne krahun e djathte siper ke nje qe thote hide password, hiqe ate dhe provoje ishalla ke shanc, ndryshe duhet me pa www.wiki.mikrotik.com ndoshta gjen zgjidhjen aty...

----------


## semi571

Falmderit Aldi1 dote provoje aty ku po thu ti ishalla ben  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## semi571

Po beri njeri hyn aty ne mac hy edhe te user qe thot aty me jap password te ri   :buzeqeshje:  flm shumë njeri

----------


## semi571

edhe ni gabim e kum ba te winbox kush mundet mem ndihmu  :buzeqeshje: 

aty kur te hysh ne winbox te USer qe Shkrun edhe passwordi aty ndrohet aty jam habit e kum prek emrn e admin te ip te winbox-it, tani nuk muj te hy ma ne winbox si muj te hy prap ka njeri qe din t'me ndihmoj. :buzeqeshje: 

JU pershendes .. :buzeqeshje:

----------

